# Check out JBranham at The Dirt Nitro Challenge



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

For those of you stuck in front of a computer today like me check out liverc.com.

Just got to watch JB qualify in rd 1. 
So far he's in 14th after rd 1. Way to go JB!

Also looks like he qualified 13th in truggy so starting 1st in B-main.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Dang*

He's 9th after round 2.....that's awesome......


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Psshh. Sounds to me like he better step up his game ha ha ha! Way to go JB! Hey, will they pay travel and hotel for your pit guy? I'm just saying.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Yea hes doing pretty well. go JB!


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.liverc.com/view_result_file.php?d=nitropit&e=2923&f=Sheet_QualPoints_Buggy.pdf

Looks like Jason got 12th in Qual Points for Buggy. I think heats are 12 cars each so he qualified directly into the last spot of the Amain for Pro buggy.

Good Job Jason.


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thats Awesome go getum JB


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Thats fantastic qualifying.. Congrats, Jason.. pretty amazing to be amongst the world's best.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

I wonder why Neo buggy didn't put
JB's fuel sponsor up?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe because they don't have a Powermaster fuel logo. Regardless, outstanding job Jason!!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Way to go Jason!


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

killerkustoms said:


> Maybe because they don't have a Powermaster fuel logo. Regardless, outstanding job Jason!!


Thats awesome, congrats JB!


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Cool! Thats a stiff field!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Go Jason:doowapsta


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

fast1970 said:


> Cool! Thats a stiff field!


Mr Monkey, I owe you some money for parts from river track, you going to mikes for pro-series??


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

15 min. left in the A Main. Jason's doing GREAT! Hang in there bud!


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Jason finished 9th. Way to represent! WOW, local boy battling it out an holding his own. Congrats Jason!


----------



## Cade (Aug 11, 2010)

Great Run JB!!!! Proud of you Bro!

Cade


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Totally awesome..*

Representing H-town.....:rotfl:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Way to go Jason!!!!!!! Thanks for making Houston look good.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

Great racing all weekend JB


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Awesome job! Hope you can hose all that mud off in time for RC Pro Series!! Man that track was crazy for the mains!!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the Congrats! It was a great week but still could have been better. I missed the truck main by 1 point and had a terrible truck B main.

I will see everyone at Mike's this weekend! Ready to race!


----------

